# Absolute non-experienced w question about deep snow home driveway



## smallfry (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Plow Site forum members! 

My run-down is that I had a Bronco & put a plow (nice Meyer ST7.5) on it to trade it to a family member (Step-Dad) w a house in VT so he could plow his drive and I could have his 2000 Benz sedan in trade. I have never operated a plow in my life.



The reason for my visit to the site is to learn a bit about the "can and can't do's" of this Bronc/plow set up - So, may I ask a few questions? 

As it pertains to the above referenced driveway in Vermont - he claims he cannot plow if he has not been up there for a few weeks and the snow is a foot and a half deep - My question is, Is He correct? Could an experienced plow operator (which he is not at this point) get behind the wheel of a Bronc w a Meyer ST7.5, and taking his time chip away at deeper snow and do the job himself, or need he have the drive maintained until he gets up there every couple of weeks? 

Thank you Plow Site forum members!!

Eric


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

For 18" of packed snow, I would use a tractor mounted snowblower.

If it is light fluffy stuff, the plow would work, BUT, it will take a long time because of all the spillage over the top and off the sides of the blade.

If it packed wet snow, I wouldn't even try it with a blade.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

smallfry;1475358 said:


> - he claims he cannot plow if he has not been up there for a few weeks and the snow is a foot and a half deep -
> 
> Compaction and refreezing is definitely an issue
> 
> ...


18 inches of frozen compacted snow will never be easy, an experienced pro would probably show up with a Skid Steer (loader) He (your FIL) could heavily treat the drive before leaving to try and prevent a road surface to snow bond but I would recommend the bronco be sold to pay for a number of years of seasonal contract.


----------



## smallfry (Dec 27, 2011)

basher and morissette - Thank you - 

Sounds like he is correct in his approach - he indicates that, yes, there are refreezing issues, etc - 

Thank you for your feedback! 

eric


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Anything can be done. A V plow would have made life easier. The Meyer us a what is called a full trip blade which makes it tougher. I have had a tenant & property manager argue over what I did with my truck (the property manager was there), because I moved a pile that was so large, but you do what you need to, in that case our loaders were not anywhere around, and they needed to be able to get a semi around the corner of
the building.
Basically the technique to use would be to angle the blade fully to one side, stick the outer tip into the deep snow slightly, the turn sharply toward the edge of the driveway and dump off the snow at the edge, then repeat. Truck usually be put it low 4th when doing this.


It is difficult to explain the technique to use


----------



## smallfry (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you RLM! It sounds like your taking "manageable bites" out and moving them to the side - I am going to cut and paste your reply to the plow owner - Thank you - Eric


----------

